# I need some practice so let me draw your characters!



## Langepon (Jun 20, 2017)

Like the title says.

I'm new here and haven't drawn for a long time. Because of that I decided a few days ago to start practicing again.
But just practicing without a topic is boring, so... I'll draw your characters!

Here's a link to my gallery.
Userpage of langepon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

As for the rules:
Let's limit it to one character per user, to stay fair!
First come first serve I guess...?
I have artistic freedom for the medium and style. I'll try to keep it interesting, promise!
Please provide references for me to use.


----------



## Artsy.stich (Jun 20, 2017)

can you draw my character? :3


----------



## Artsy.stich (Jun 20, 2017)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/23815958/\

heres the link to my sonas ref sheet X3


----------



## Langepon (Jun 20, 2017)

Artsy.stich said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/23815958/\
> 
> heres the link to my sonas ref sheet X3



Number one! Noted! And yay, she's a half owl! I love owls! Is it a generic one or a specific type? Barn owl?


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 20, 2017)

Ahhh Here I am! >.< Fat cuddly red panda girl. Kind of silly and shy, loves bad puns and loves just hanging out watching movies and whatnot. n.n


----------



## Artsy.stich (Jun 20, 2017)

Langepon said:


> Number one! Noted! And yay, she's a half owl! I love owls! Is it a generic one or a specific type? Barn owl?


Thanks! Shes Half Snowy Owl :3


----------



## Langepon (Jun 20, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Ahhh Here I am! >.< Fat cuddly red panda girl. Kind of silly and shy, loves bad puns and loves just hanging out watching movies and whatnot. n.n
> 
> View attachment 19619 View attachment 19620 View attachment 19621 View attachment 19622View attachment 19623



Number two! Noted! Somehow this doesn't surprise me, I've seen you in the art threads a lot, haha. Fat panda good panda. One of my favorite plush toys during my childhood was a red panda!


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 20, 2017)

Langepon said:


> Number two! Noted! Somehow this doesn't surprise me, I've seen you in the art threads a lot, haha. Fat panda good panda. One of my favorite plush toys during my childhood was a red panda!


Ah really? I haven't' been on the forums much recently. And yush red pandas should be squishy for the hugs. ;v; And aww, I want a red panda plushie! ;w; haha


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 20, 2017)

OH nice!! can i throw myself in the mix.. She's a dragon! if you draw me i'll gladly draw a character for you too!!


----------



## XypherFox7 (Jun 20, 2017)

Maybe this cutie?
www.furaffinity.net: Ryan Travis by XypherFox


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey there, if you're still taking characters to draw, you could draw mine. Could you just keep it SFW, if you don't mind?

Here's my crappy reference.
Here's a better one that's an expression sheet.


----------



## Langepon (Jun 20, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> OH nice!! can i throw myself in the mix.. She's a dragon! if you draw me i'll gladly draw a character for you too!!
> View attachment 19624


Number 3! Oh, nice, then I have to find something to draw for you too! Let me think about it!



XypherFox7 said:


> Maybe this cutie?
> www.furaffinity.net: Ryan Travis by XypherFox


Number 4! She's cute AND sexy!



Beatle9 said:


> Hey there, if you're still taking characters to draw, you could draw mine. Could you just keep it SFW, if you don't mind?
> 
> Here's my crappy reference.
> Here's a better one that's an expression sheet.


Number 5! SFW is actually easier for me!



Yvvki said:


> Ah really? I haven't' been on the forums much recently. And yush red pandas should be squishy for the hugs. ;v; And aww, I want a red panda plushie! ;w; haha


Hmmm but somehow I've seen you in all the good threads. Maybe you just have good taste 
And yeah, red pandas are so squishy and cute and all! I also have a potential character design lying around which combines a red panda and a pangolin but I still need to work out the details and all.

*Progress Update*: I've finished the clean lines for Nr.1 and the pencil sketch for Nr.2. Still need at least some coloring. Will finish them soon but for now it's sleepy time for me!


----------



## Artsy.stich (Jun 20, 2017)

Alrighty, have a good night!!


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 20, 2017)

Langepon said:


> Number 3! Oh, nice, then I have to find something to draw for you too! Let me think about it!
> 
> 
> Number 4! She's cute AND sexy!
> ...



Oh maybe, but to be fair the forums aren't super active so it's much easier to keep up. n.n lol.

And woah i'd like to see that character!  sounds super cute!


----------



## LumeKat (Jun 21, 2017)

would you do an art trade? (even though I'm much slower)
ref (nsfw) www.furaffinity.net: Cattleya ref by LumeKat


----------



## Byzance123 Rauss Khan (Jun 21, 2017)

Do you accept requests ?
link : 
www.furaffinity.net: Adile anthro complete by Germanor123
www.furaffinity.net: Adile dragon ( first drawing ) by Germanor123


----------



## XypherFox7 (Jun 21, 2017)

> Number 4! She's cute AND sexy!



Haha! It's a HE, actually.
He's a femboy.


----------



## JesterKatz (Jun 21, 2017)

I'll throw my hat into the ring; care to draw my wolf dragon, Lilly?

www.furaffinity.net: Lilly - Journalized Profile by JesterKatz


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 22, 2017)

If you're still taking these on: www.furaffinity.net: Reference 2013 by thecrazydragon

Canadian durgn


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 22, 2017)

CrazyDragon said:


> If you're still taking these on: www.furaffinity.net: Reference 2013 by thecrazydragon
> 
> Canadian durgn


OHH another Canadian! Hey there!


----------



## Langepon (Jun 22, 2017)

First first request done!

here's the link
www.furaffinity.net: Request: Artsy.stitch by Langepon

I'd love a like on the page


----------



## Artsy.stich (Jun 22, 2017)

OMg I commented on the one on FA 
THANK YOU OMG I LOVE THIS


----------



## Langepon (Jun 22, 2017)

Artsy.stich said:


> OMg I commented on the one on FA
> THANK YOU OMG I LOVE THIS



You're welcome! I wasn't sure whether you'll like it! It was fun drawing the wings.

And if you want, you can post it in your gallery as long as you link it back to my original submission!


----------



## Artsy.stich (Jun 22, 2017)

Of course I love it! 
The wings look awesome! X3 thank you so much again! ^^


----------



## Langepon (Jun 22, 2017)

LumeKat said:


> would you do an art trade? (even though I'm much slower)
> ref (nsfw) www.furaffinity.net: Cattleya ref by LumeKat





Byzance123 Rauss Khan said:


> Do you accept requests ?
> link :
> www.furaffinity.net: Adile anthro complete by Germanor123
> www.furaffinity.net: Adile dragon ( first drawing ) by Germanor123





JesterKatz said:


> I'll throw my hat into the ring; care to draw my wolf dragon, Lilly?
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Lilly - Journalized Profile by JesterKatz






CrazyDragon said:


> If you're still taking these on: www.furaffinity.net: Reference 2013 by thecrazydragon
> 
> Canadian durgn



Let me finish the others first and then we'll see how it goes and if I still have the time, ok?


----------



## Langepon (Jun 22, 2017)

Finished Request Number 2 for  Yvvki. Fat cuddly red panda girl! The pic depicts her not as derpy as the references but I hope that's ok!

www.furaffinity.net: Request: Yvvki by Langepon






And I kinda did a 2nd one, ahaha... or rather another one first but started from scratch, because I didn't like some parts.

www.furaffinity.net: Request: Yvvki (kinda a 2nd one) by Langepon

Please do like the submissions!


----------



## Langepon (Jun 22, 2017)

Just a note for myself:
*orangequilavaburst asked *for an art trade and  *wolf-dragon-art *had a request.

Posting it here to keep the list in order.

Just a note if any more peeps come later: I'm doing stuff in order as they come in!


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello! It would be great if you could draw my character. Thanks so much for offering!


----------



## JesterKatz (Jun 22, 2017)

Langepon said:


> Let me finish the others first and then we'll see how it goes and if I still have the time, ok?


Ok! @3@--b


----------



## Langepon (Jun 22, 2017)

Number 3 is finished! For MsRavage this time!
It's in a badge style I guess? Or plain waist up? Wanted to do something different from the last two ones.

www.furaffinity.net: Request: MsRavage by Langepon






Sleepy time now. Aaaand it's 3AM AGAAAIN.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 22, 2017)

Langepon said:


> Number 3 is finished! For MsRavage this time!
> It's in a badge style I guess? Or plain waist up? Wanted to do something different from the last two ones.
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Request: MsRavage by Langepon
> ...


ITS ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC AND...I FEEL LIKE A TOTAL BADASS!!!!!!! thank you i, i truly love this piece.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 22, 2017)

Langepon said:


> Finished Request Number 2 for  Yvvki. Fat cuddly red panda girl! The pic depicts her not as derpy as the references but I hope that's ok!
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Request: Yvvki by Langepon
> 
> ...


Once again, fantastic job! ♡


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 23, 2017)

Langepon said:


> Let me finish the others first and then we'll see how it goes and if I still have the time, ok?



No problem! If you don't get to it that's ok, you've taken a lot on


----------



## Langepon (Jun 23, 2017)

CrazyDragon said:


> No problem! If you don't get to it that's ok, you've taken a lot on


Yeah, I want to practice with the characters of others because it makes me tackle stuff differently than I would for myself but burning out because of it and losing the interest in drawing again, would be a shame. But I'll post something, when I stop doing this, so everyone will now.


----------



## Langepon (Jun 23, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> ITS ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC AND...I FEEL LIKE A TOTAL BADASS!!!!!!! thank you i, i truly love this piece.





Yvvki said:


> Once again, fantastic job! ♡


Thanks for the kind words. Always feels great to hear this!


----------



## Langepon (Jun 23, 2017)

Sorry for the multiple posting!

Finished Request number 4:
www.furaffinity.net: Request: beatle9 by Langepon


----------



## spritzle (Jun 23, 2017)

If you are still taking any more (I know ya probs got long list) here is my character "ref" (sort o



>


Thanks for offering these to people, your art looks great!!


----------



## Langepon (Jun 23, 2017)

Finished number 5!

www.furaffinity.net: Request: XypherFox by Langepon






This little boy was much fun to draw!

AAAAAND I FINISHED THE FIRST BATCH! WOHOO!


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 23, 2017)

Langepon said:


> Sorry for the multiple posting!
> 
> Finished Request number 4:
> www.furaffinity.net: Request: beatle9 by Langepon


Ha, Nice! Also I like how you sort of blended the two shirts from the references.


----------



## Langepon (Jun 23, 2017)

Ok, now for the batch #2 List:

6. LumeKat
www.furaffinity.net: Cattleya ref by LumeKat
7. Byzance123 Rauss Khan (what a name)
www.furaffinity.net: Adile anthro complete by Germanor123
www.furaffinity.net: Adile dragon ( first drawing ) by Germanor123
8. *JesterKatz*
www.furaffinity.net: Lilly - Journalized Profile by JesterKatz
9. CrazyDragon
www.furaffinity.net: Reference 2013 by thecrazydragon
10.*orangequilavaburst*
    ref in notes

Like before, I decide how to draw and with what. I'm more inclined to do traditional, because it's faster but maybe I'll be motivated enough for digital.

After those I've noted spritzle, cloudyhue and *wolf-dragon-art.*



Beatle9 said:


> Ha, Nice! Also I like how you sort of blended the two shirts from the references.


Good to hear that you like it!


----------



## Langepon (Jun 23, 2017)

Finished Number 6!

Give her some love please!

www.furaffinity.net: Request: by Langepon


----------



## LumeKat (Jun 24, 2017)

So pretty! let me know when you want something in return!


----------



## Byzance123 Rauss Khan (Jun 25, 2017)

my name on FA is germanor123


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 25, 2017)

Langepon said:


> Ok, now for the batch #2 List:
> Like before, I decide how to draw and with what. I'm more inclined to do traditional, because it's faster but maybe I'll be motivated enough for digital.
> After those I've noted spritzle, cloudyhue and *wolf-dragon-art.*



Don't burn yourself out! If you can't get mine done or aren't feeling up to it, don't force yourself


----------



## Langepon (Jun 25, 2017)

CrazyDragon said:


> Don't burn yourself out! If you can't get mine done or aren't feeling up to it, don't force yourself



Nope, being careful here. I try not to take more than 1 hour per request, except when I really do like the theme.
And I also have to do stuff for college and all, so I'm putting energy in the more important things. As soon as the requests become tedious, I'll stop.


----------



## Langepon (Jun 25, 2017)

Finished number 7!

www.furaffinity.net: Request: germanor123 by Langepon






I really need to learn to draw reptiles better.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jun 25, 2017)

Your art is super nice! If slots open again maybe this: www.furaffinity.net: mammal-like alien by kiokuchan  or if that's too odd or confusing maybe this: www.furaffinity.net: Me I suppose... by kiokuchan

If slots don't open again or you don't want to draw either that's perfectly fine. I'm excited to see the rest of the drawings : )


----------



## Langepon (Jun 26, 2017)

Adding  *Martin2W *to the list. Made some personal art today, maybe I'll continue with the requests. Depends on my mood.

If you wanna see it:
www.furaffinity.net: Happy Satyr by Langepon


----------



## Eternas (Jun 27, 2017)

If you still taking these here! Do whatever!


----------



## Activoid (Jun 27, 2017)

Here you go fam, do whatever you want with it, whenever you want. lol


----------



## Langepon (Jun 29, 2017)

Activoid said:


> Here you go fam, do whatever you want with it, whenever you want. lol
> 
> View attachment 19805


Ohohohoho, I like that one!

I'm currently busy with finals but will continue after they're finished in around a week.


----------



## Langepon (Jun 30, 2017)

I took a break from finals stuff and did another one!

www.furaffinity.net: Request: thecrazydragon by Langepon

for thecrazydragon!


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 2, 2017)

Langepon said:


> I took a break from finals stuff and did another one!
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Request: thecrazydragon by Langepon
> 
> for thecrazydragon!




Yeeeeuuuh! I know I commented on the original but it really turned out fantastic and I love, love, love it! Great job as always!!


----------



## Langepon (Jul 2, 2017)

CrazyDragon said:


> Yeeeeuuuh! I know I commented on the original but it really turned out fantastic and I love, love, love it! Great job as always!!


Thanks again! I like drawing characters with much personality. Makes it even more fun.


----------



## FenTurmeric (Jul 2, 2017)

If you're still doing this I'd love it if you could draw my 'sona

www.furaffinity.net: Fen Turmeric Ref Sheet by FenTurmeric


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jul 2, 2017)

If you're still doing these it would be great if I could get one. Thanks for the opportunity! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's the image link in case the one I attached doesn't work. 



https://imgur.com/id%3DLH5I4%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## Langepon (Jul 2, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> If you're still doing these it would be great if I could get one. Thanks for the opportunity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both links don't work for some reason. 



FenTurmeric said:


> If you're still doing this I'd love it if you could draw my 'sona
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Fen Turmeric Ref Sheet by FenTurmeric


Oh, a hunk!

I'm doing requests depending on time and possibility but I didn't close the list. Still have quite a few lying around which I didn't make yet.


----------



## FenTurmeric (Jul 3, 2017)

Langepon said:


> Oh, a hunk!
> 
> I'm doing requests depending on time and possibility but I didn't close the list. Still have quite a few lying around which I didn't make yet.



*blush*

I'd love to see it if you do it but I'd understand if you can't get around to it.


----------



## Liala (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey, if you're still doing them I have two OCs you can choose from. 

Alexy or Kinoko. For Kinoko if you want to do a fullbody, you have full artistic freedom and she is a bit of a half-elf. Full artistic freedom with Alexy too. Knock yaself out and have fun! Don't rush and take your time


----------



## Crowish (Jul 21, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Zinnia by Crowish Oh oh! If you're still doing these I have her


----------



## Langepon (Jul 21, 2017)

I may or may not take on more requests. I still have some open in this thread and since my shoulder is hurting badly these days, I want to limit art production to a level which won't make it worse. I take on cheap commissions and prices are flexible if you really want something form me but for actual free stuff you all may have to wait a while. I'm sorry but making myself sick is not the goal of this whole endeavor.


----------



## Carin Claws (Jul 21, 2017)

HOPE YOUR ARM GETS BETTER!!!! 

 ( she, can be anthro or not i dont mind vvaiting)


----------



## Ryanthefolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Langepon said:


> I may or may not take on more requests. I still have some open in this thread and since my shoulder is hurting badly these days, I want to limit art production to a level which won't make it worse. I take on cheap commissions and prices are flexible if you really want something form me but for actual free stuff you all may have to wait a while. I'm sorry but making myself sick is not the goal of this whole endeavor.



Are you taking free art work right now? I saw the post and it said your arm was hurting, but I don’t know if it is still now since that was on July 21, 2017.


----------



## CryLikeAWolf (Feb 19, 2018)

HI! I was wondering if you could do a piece of Argo (M) on Toyhouse or Mercedes on Toyhouse ? The second girl wears light pink overalls 

Thank you for the opportunity. I'm new to FA xD


----------



## GumiTheCarrot (Feb 19, 2018)

Are you doing these still?

How about my character? : www.furaffinity.net: Fursona Concept - Davina by GumiTheCarrot


----------

